# Audi 5000 s turbo



## bbrinley (Jun 22, 2010)

im curious on what i could fit in the motor compartment i have the old engine but dont really want to do a rebuild, im curious on what vw audi motors i could fit in there. 
has anybody done an engine switch on an older audi or vw? 
success? problems? 
concerns? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Rebuild... 5 pot turbos are where its it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

2Bennett is doing V8 conversions into early 5cyl cars. The 4.2 alloy block makes it about as light as a 5-cylinder. I think they do 2.7T conversions too. I don't think I'd bother with the 4.2 because it's not that unique and a factory built D1 V8 is essentially the same thing. I like the 5cyl personally but if you want to do something different then the 2.7T might be the way to go and there's plenty of tuning potential there.

Welcome to Fourtitude.


----------

